# Chum Fly?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone have a pattern for drifting a fly that resembles a chunk of chum?
I want to mingle one into the chum slick at the edge for bft's
thanks


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

They are pretty easy to put together. 

Bright to Dark Red Maraboo.

Start at the beginning of the shankside bend and tie Red Maraboo creating a fairly thick cluster as you work toward the hookeye. Tie off at a hookeye finish. 

It may sound a little weird, but I have had more success by adding a very small amount of Black Feather Vane to the Cluster of Red. Enough success for it to be noticable from just a Red Cluster. 

Hope this helps, and remember not to Highstick those sounding Tuna. 



.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i gotta highstick for ya


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

a said:


> i gotta highstick for ya


 
*So True Dat Is. *


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I still have those you tied for me not long ago Curtis. Hopefully they will come in handy next week in the keys.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

High stick tuna, Dang.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Chum Fly*



a said:


> anyone have a pattern for drifting a fly that resembles a chunk of chum?
> I want to mingle one into the chum slick at the edge for bft's
> thanks


I've not fished for bfts, but have had luck when chumming with a simple white marabou fly. I just tie a couple of white marabou feathers halfway down the hook shank and put a little bit of red at the head. If you're worried about getting it down you can tie in some lead wire of put on the appropriately sized lead eye...depending on how fast you want it to sink.

A friend of mine who guides in the Keys took a bunch of these with him and had luck catching sharks on them down there.

I hope this helps.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks, i'll give your suggestions a try!
flash or no flash?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

a said:


> thanks, i'll give your suggestions a try!
> flash or no flash?


I put a couple of stands of Krystal Flash on the ones I did...but I'm not sure it would make a lot of difference.

Basically, I was chumming with menhadden that I cut in half. I wanted the flies to be about that size with, as I said, a little red on the head. I used cross-cut zonker strips for the red but I'm sure almost anything (chenielle, marabou etc.) would be fine. To me, the main thing was to get it to sink at the same rate as the regular chum.

BTW, I also had a lot of fun with these catching jack crevalle behind shrimp boats. It takes about 30 seconds to tie one so if you lose it, it's not a big deal.

I hope this helps.


----------

